# Fragen eines Anfängers



## TorstenH (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen. 

Wir haben einen Teich im Garten den wir quasi von den Großeltern meiner Frau übernommen haben. Der Teich ist rund und aus Beton und Steinen. 

Die tiefste Stelle ist ca. 1,70 m und es sind stellen angelegt mit 20 - 40 cm, 50 cm, 60 cm und 140 cm. Wieviel Liter da jetzt reinpassen müsste ich raten aber ich schätze mal zwischen 3000 - 4000 Liter.

Ich kann euch gerne mal ein Foto reinstellen wenn ich wieder @ Home bin. 

Ich habe den Teich nun vollkommen leer und auch ordentlich sauber gemacht.

Vorgestellt haben wir uns einen Teich mit ein paar Regenbogenelritzen.

Pflanzen wie folgt:

Menyanthes trifoliata [L.] - __ Fieberklee
Eleocharis acicularis [(L.) Roem. & Schult.] - Nadelsimse
Butomus umbellatus [L.] - __ Schwanenblume
Acorus calamus [L.] - __ Kalmus
Lythrum salicaria [L.] - __ Blutweiderich
Ceratophyllum demersum [L.] - __ Hornblatt
Myriophyllum spicatum [L.] - Ähriges __ Tausendblatt
Nymphaea `__ Marliacea Chromatella` - Winterharte Seerose

Ist die Liste ok so oder muss ich da was überdenken wegen der Wassertiefen?

Muss ich eine Pumpe bzw. Filter installieren oder geht das so?

Kann ich Muttererde nehmen für die Pflanzen oder einfachen Sand? 

Lieber alle Pflanzen in Töpfe setzen oder direkt in den Teich?

Ich freue mich sehr über Tipps und Anregungen. 

LG

Torsten


----------



## TorstenH (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Huhu 

Jemand Tipps für mich? =


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hallo Torsten,
meiner Meinung nach kannst eigentlich gar nicht genug Pflanzen haben. Ich würde noch __ Wasserpest (Elodea nuttallii gefällt mir gut), __ Hechtkraut, __ Froschlöffel dazu kaufen. Krebsscheren und Wassernuss musst versuchen, ob die bei dir wachsen wollen.
Fisch solltest du erst nächstes Jahr einsetzen, damit dein Teich sich etwas stabilisieren kann. Bis deine Pflanzen so richtig loslegen, wirds auch noch ein Jahr dauern...
Die Seerose solltest du in einem Kübel pflanzen, damit sie nicht wuchern kann. Zu Anfang so tief ins Wasser, das die Blätter schwimmen können und dann immer etwas tiefer...
Muttererde ist im Teich nicht so toll, da bekommst du Schwebealgen, Verlegesand ist günstiger, vom darin enthaltenen Lehmanteil können deine Pflanzen zehren. Die dadurch entstehende Trübung sollte bald wieder verschwinden. Spielsand geht auch. Ob du alle Pflanzen in Töpfe setzt oder nicht, hängt davon ab, ob du sie durcheinander wachsen lassen willst oder eher ein wenig Ordnung bevorzugst. Den Boden, in dem die Pflanzen gezogen sind, solltest du abspülen, der düngt sonst auch die Algen.
Wenn du dich mit der Wassertiefe an die Empfehlungen , die bei den Pflanzen meist dabei sind, müsste das klappen.
Ohne Fische brauchst du erst mal keinen Filter, denn: *Ganz wichtig: erst nächstes Jahr Fische!*
Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Pflanzen und mit deinen ersten Teichbesuchern (__ Libellen, Wasserläufern & Co)


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Servus Torsten

Herzlich Willkommen



> Ich kann euch gerne mal ein Foto reinstellen wenn ich wieder @ Home bin.


Das würde ungemein helfen 



> Kann ich Muttererde nehmen für die Pflanzen oder einfachen Sand?



Ein Lehm/Sandgemisch wäre optimal, es geht aber auch Sandkastenspielsand 
Mutterboden wäre zu Nährstoffreich, aber manche Pflanzen würden ihn lieben.

Weil wir gerade bei den Pflanzen sind ....

Gelbe __ Sumpfschwertlilien nehmen viele Nährstoffe auf ... solche Pflanzen fehlen mir in deiner Aufzählung.
Die Seerose würde ich in einem Maurerschaffel einsperren.

Wenn es bei Regenbogenelritzen bleibt brauchst keinen Filter, allerdings haben es die "Notropis chrosomus" gerne in der Strömung zu schwimmen. Wenn du dieses durch leichte Umbauarbeiten des Teiches sicherstellen kannst, Stichwort Bachlauf, spricht nix dagegen


----------



## TorstenH (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi ihr beiden und schonmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.  

Die Fische wollte ich sowieso erst nächstes Jahr einsetzen, hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben. 

Die vorgeschlagenen Pflanzen werde ich noch mit einbringen.  Danke. 

Ich werde es dann wohl mit Spielsand probieren.  Danke 

Pflanzen werde ich alle separieren und die Seerosen in einem Kübel oder aber ein einer Mauerschaffel einsperren. 

Vielen lieben Dank euch beiden, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. 

Hups. hier die Bilder. 

Die kaputte Stelle oberhalb reparier ich noch.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Bitte gern geschehen Torsten, aber wo bleiben die Bilder 

Weißt, wir sind ja eigentlich hier in einem Fotoforum mit Schwerpunkt Teich .... nee Späßle ...
ist umgekehrt .... wir sind Teichliebhaber und ganz verrückt nach Bilder

Also her damit .....


----------



## TorstenH (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Die Bilder sind doch da.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

hallo Torsten,
da ist ja ein "Anhängsel" am Teich, da kannst prima Strömung für deine zukünftigen Notropis machen....
Äh, wozu ist das denn gedacht? Oder ist es einfach eine Erweiterung??


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

WoW .... schaut super aus .... 

Nur das schwarze Rohr würde ich mit Ufermatte (Grün) wegtarnen ....

Wie ich sehe ist da ja ein kleiner Bachlauf vorhanden 
Da hat der Opa deiner Gattin damals schon an alles gedacht ...

Da man die Rohre sieht, dürfte da eine Schwerkraftanlage am werkeln gewesen sein, gibts da auch eine Pumpenkammer


----------



## TorstenH (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

@ DigiCat

Das war mal ein RIESEN Kreislauf aus mehreren Teichen, Pumpen und Kammern. Wir wollten aber nur den Einen behalten. Alles andere ist weg und war auch schon verdammt alt. 

Das Schwarze Rohr könnte ich aber auch komplett entfernen oder? Da hängt nichts dran oder so. 

@ Buffo Buffo

Das war mal ein kleiner Wasserfall der mit allen möglichen hässlichen Steinen funktioniert hat, den haben wir aber weg gemacht und ich will dort wieder einen kleinen Wasser fall hinmachen.


----------



## TorstenH (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*



TorstenH schrieb:


> @ DigiCat
> 
> Das war mal ein RIESEN Kreislauf aus mehreren Teichen, Pumpen und Kammern. Wir wollten aber nur den Einen behalten. Alles andere ist weg und war auch schon verdammt alt.
> 
> ...



Ach noch eine Frage habe ich. 

Wenn ich die Pflanzen alle habe, wie setz ich die in den Teich? Wie mach ich die fest? Mit ein paar Steinen fixieren und vorher schön mit Sand umgeben??

Seerose ist ja klar aber nur die anderen Pflanzen machen mir sorgen. 

Ich werde zuerst die Pflanzen einsetzen und dann Wasser einlaufen lassen.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Servus Torsten

 

Wie am Bild beschriftet .... füllst du in den rundumlaufenden Graben das Substrat , teils schräg bis zum Teichrand hoch und teils nur so hoch bis zur Begrenzungskante.
So entstehen Sumpfzone und Seichtwasserzone.
Die Seerose in das tiefe Loch ....

Um nicht soviel Spielsand zu verbrauchen kannst auch mit Kies (0-5mm) den Spielsand abdecken ....



			
				Andrea schrieb:
			
		

> Den Boden, in dem die Pflanzen gezogen sind, solltest du abspülen, der düngt sonst auch die Algen.


Wenn du sie schon aus den Töpfchen nimmst, kannst sie gleich frei auspflanzen (mit den nackten Wurzeln) oder du machst dir die Mühe und setzt sie dann >

Das Töpfchen mit Küchenrolle ausschlagen > 
nackte Wurzeln in Spielsand einsetzen und fest andrücken > 
Töpfchen in die vorbereitete Pflanzgrube einsetzen und verdichten

Giessen nicht vergessen bis der Teichwasserstand die Höhe beim befüllen erreicht hat 

Zum schwarzen Rohr ...

Ich würde einmal schauen ob dieses noch eine Funktion hat ... für mich sieht dieses Rohr wie der Ablauf des Bodenablaufes aus (vergitterter Kasten am Boden)
 

Der Rücklauf zum Teich sollte dieses kurze, graue Rohr sein bzw. könnte auch der Skimmer sein. In diesem Fall würde der Rücklauf zum Teich der Bachlauf sein.


----------



## TorstenH (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi 

Ich bin begeistert von der Hilfe die ich hier bekomme.  Riesen Dank schonmal für die große Mühe. 

Also das schwarze Rohr ist nirgendwo installiert oben sondern geht nur nach unten in den Kasten und da ist auch kein Ablauf oder so. Hmmm. Der einzige Vorteil war das ich das gammelige Wasser so rauspumpen konnte. 

Das grau Rohr geht unter die Wiese hindurch zu einer großen Kammer die jetzt als Blumenbeet dient. Kann ich das so lassen? Ich denke das ist ein überlauf.

Nochmals herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Servus Torsten

Und wo endet das schwarze Rohr oben ... steht es einfach so aus der Erde oder mündet es auch in der großen Kammer (jetziges Blumenbeet) wie das graue Rohr 

Diese große Kammer könnte einmal zu einem Filter gehört haben, als Pumpenkammer ....

Bevor du irgernd etwas zerstörst ... dokumentiere es lieber ... vielleicht kann man da was reaktivieren 

Hatte der Opa deiner Gattin in dem Teich mal Fische ... habe den Eindruck, daß es mal ein Koiteich war


----------



## TorstenH (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi. 

Das Rohr endet oben einfach so und geht nicht mehr in den Boden oder so.  Guckt also raus.

Ja. Es waren mal Kois in den ganzen Teichen. An die 20 Kois hatte er und unmengen an Pflanzen (Er hat auch verkauft in die Welt hinaus, man kannte ihn bis nach Belgien etc.). Leider ist alles eingegangen und zerstört worden. Wir waren damals noch nicht so weit um darüber nachzudenken das wir die ganzen Pflanzen mal gebrauchen könnnten.  Naja. Pech halt.

Das war ein riesiges System an Pumpen und Filtern mit einem 60 qm² Teich (Tiefe ca. 1,80 m überall) und dem jetzigen kleinen.

Weiterhin danke.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Servus Torsten

Darf ich indiskret sein 

Warum wurde dieses Paradies dem Verfall und der Zerstörung preisgegeben ..... 

Wäre der Aufwand dieses wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen möglich, also ist die Substanz noch vorhanden 

Gibts vielleicht auch Bilder von den jetzigen Resten der ehemaligen Anlage, auch von damaligen Zeiten wo alles noch funktionierte ....


----------



## SG3 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

60m² wären ja Klasse. Für mich sieht das auch aus, wie eine Schwerkraftanlage. Das schwarze Rohr dürfte ein Bodenablauf gewesen sein und das graue Rohr die Rückführung. So würde ich mir das jetzt erklären. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, die Anlage so weit wie möglich wieder in alter Form zu nutzen, so hättest Du einen Garten mit Wasserlandschaft. Du brauchst ja nicht unbedingt Kois da drinn züchten.
Auch von mir mal die Bitte, stelle mal so viele Bilder wie möglich von der jetzigen Anlage ein.


----------



## TorstenH (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi.

Das alte große Becken war ein hässlicher Rechteckiger großer Steinhaufen.  Wir wollten das nicht. 

Wir haben dort jetzt eine Wiese liegen.  

Es gibt rein garnichts mehr außer das was ihr dort seht.  

Ich möchte nur den einen Teich jetzt wieder zum leben erwecken.


----------



## Digicat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Servus Torsten

Danke für die Info ...



> Ich möchte nur den einen Teich jetzt wieder zum leben erwecken.



Das ist schön ..... und werden wir schon schaffen


----------



## TorstenH (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Guten Morgen. 

Das hört sich gut an. 

Ich habe den Teich gestern an den kaputten stellen repariert und ich gehe davon aus das in den nächsten Tagen meine Pflanzen verschickt werden.


----------



## TorstenH (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Achja. Dann werd ich das schwarze Rohr entfernen, es hat ja keinen Sinn in dem jetzigen Teich oder sehe ich das Falsch?


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Servus Torsten

Ein Bodenablauf macht schon Sinn .... Erspart viel Reinigungsarbeit .... 
Ohne mußt halt hin und wieder mit dem Kescher den Schlamm herauf holen 

Für eine Schwerkraft-Filteranlage oder Halbschwerkraft-Filteranlage (Skizze 2 & 3) würde es sich schon gut machen 

Allerdings ..... das obere Ende des Rohres muß unter dem Wasserspiegel des Teiches, in einer Pumpenkammer, die neu zu errichten wäre, enden.

Du schreibst beim 1.Post das du Fische (Regenbogenelritzen) einsetzen willst ....
Wenn es wirklich nur bei diesen Fischen bleibt ... brauchst keinen Filter ...

Ich befürchte allerdings, daß du, wenn auf den Geschmack gekommen, vielleicht auch noch andere Fische einsetzt .... dann ist ein Filter schon angebracht 

Lass das Rohr mal drinnen und tarne es weg .... so hast immer noch die Option einer Filterinstallation 
Im nachhinein einen Bodenablauf zu machen wird sehr schwer und ist mit großen Aufwand verbunden


----------



## TorstenH (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

HI. 

Bodenablauf? Da läuft nichts ab, die Kammer ist geschlossen wo das rohr endet. Oder verstehe ich den Begriff Bodenablauf nicht richtig? 

Ich könnte doch auch im Nachhinein ein Rohr installieren falls ich es benötige.  Eine Pumpe würde sowieso nicht in das mickrige Loch passen.  Glaub ich zumindest.


----------



## Doppellhelix (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Absoluter Knaller, was da für ein Aufwand betieben worde. 
Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wie das "in Bertrieb" aussieht.

Bitte viele Bilder machen.


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi Thorsten  
:willkommen
Noch ein kleiner Tip schau vor dem befüllen auf deine Wasseruhr, dann weißt du wieviel Wasser ins Becken gehen 
Grüsse aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## TorstenH (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Danke Patrick.  Genau das hatte ich vor.


----------



## Patrick K (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Ha Ha Ha 
Das hatte ich auch immer vor und als der Teich voll war fiel es mir wieder ein,mach dir einen Knoten ins Sacktuch

Zum Glück ist das Vol.ist bei meinem jetzigen RECHTECK, ja leicht auszurechnen

Läuft das "kleine Schwarze in deinen zukünftigen"Bachlauf" oder ist es nur solange wie man es auf dan Bildern sieht?

Übrigens die Anlage gefällt mir sehr gut, hat was. Kannst du sicher einen schönen Pflanzengraben / Filter oder "Bachlauf" aufbauen
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick2


----------



## SG3 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hallo Torsten, das Wasser würde sozusagen nach oben steigen, weil sich der Wasserspiegel ja angleicht. Unten endet das schwarze Rohr doch laut deinen Bildern in diesem viereckigen Kasten. Wenn Du jetzt oben, wo das Rohr endet, einen gemauerten Filter setzen würdest, würde das Wasser, welches aus dem Filter mit der Pumpe herausgepumpt wird, automatisch vom Teichboden aus nachlaufen. Schwerkraft eben. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, das Rohr als Zulauf zu einem Filter zu benutzen.


----------



## TorstenH (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

@ Patrick

ich würde mich nicht wundern wenns mir genauso passiert. *g*  Das schwarze Rohr ist oben offen und geht nirgendwo hin.  Danke. Ich werde mal sehen was ich genau machen werde. Natürlich auch hier berichten. 

@ SG3

Hmmm. Wie soll ich das denn realisieren?? Wohin mit der Pumpe und Filter?


----------



## SG3 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Du müsstest in diesem Fall, dort wo das schwarze Rohr oben endet einen Filterschacht bzw. Filter mauern. Diesen in verschiedene Kammern aufteilen und in die letzte Kammer die Pumpe stellen. Ich muß mal sehen, ob ich morgen ein paar Fotos machen kann, um das genauer zu zeigen.


----------



## TorstenH (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi. Aber das passt vom Platz her doch überhaupt nicht.  Und so einen riesen Aufwand wollte ich nicht betreiben.  MAuern kann ich das ist nicht das ding aber ich wollte eigentlich einen kleinen Teich mit wenig Technik.  Nur halt eine Pumpe die betrieben wird für den Wasserfall/Bachlauf.


----------



## Eugen (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi Torsten


TorstenH schrieb:


> Hi. ....Und so einen riesen Aufwand wollte ich nicht betreiben.  ...aber ich wollte eigentlich einen kleinen Teich mit wenig Technik.  Nur halt eine Pumpe die betrieben wird für den Wasserfall/Bachlauf.



dann laß doch alles wie es ist. 
Setz die Pflanzen ein (bitte die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht vergessen ! ) und gut ist.
(immer diese Technik-Freaks  )

Mir gefällt diese Form ausnehmend gut. 

Auf den Grund würde ich reinen Kies geben, als Pflanzsubstrat eine Mischung aus Mutterboden und Sand (1:3) , ca 15 - 20cm hoch.
Verschiedene Wassertiefen am Rand kann man durch entsprechen eingebrachtes Substrat modellieren.


----------



## TorstenH (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi Eugen. 

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. *g*  Ich werde einzelne Zonen mit Substrat erstellen und die Pflanzen alle einsetzen wenn Sie hier sind.  Danach das Wasser einfüllen und gut. 

Wie stell ich das denn am besten mit dem Bachlauf/Wasserfall an? Wo installier ich die Pumpe am besten und welche reicht denn aus? Was kostet mich so eine Pumpe und das Zubehör? 

Vielen Dank an alle bis hierher.  Das Forum begeistert mich sehr.  Nette Leute und viele richtig gute Infos.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hallo Eugen,
das gefällt mir:


> (immer diese Technik-Freaks  )


und diesen Kommentar trotz beabsichtigter Notropishaltung!


----------



## TorstenH (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*



TorstenH schrieb:


> Hi Eugen.
> 
> Wie stell ich das denn am besten mit dem Bachlauf/Wasserfall an? Wo installier ich die Pumpe am besten und welche reicht denn aus? Was kostet mich so eine Pumpe und das Zubehör?



Huhu  Hat dazu noch jemand was für mich?


----------



## Eugen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi Torsten

sorry,dass ich erst heute antworte,aber am WE sitze ich gaanz selten am Computer. 

Zu deiner Frage :
Die Pumpe würde ich möglichst weit weg vom Bacheinlauf und möglichst tief stellen.
Eine Stelle ohne Pflanzenwuchs suchen,wo man die Pumpe auch noch etwas "tarnen" kann.
Zur Größe : Das hängt ganz davon ab, wie schnell der ´Bach fließen (plätschern) soll.
Aber 8 - 10.000 l/h sollten genügen. Zusammen mit einem 1 1/2 " Schlauch müßte es gehen.
Kosten ?  Die Pumpe sollte für knapp 100.- zu bekommen sein. Beim Spiralschlauch hängt es von der Länge ab,je länger,desto


----------



## TorstenH (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi Eugen,

kein Problem.  Ich saß auch so gut wie garnicht vorm Rechner. 

Danke schonmal für die Infos. Das hilft.  Welche Pumpe könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Welche MArke ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhätnis gut?


----------



## Eugen (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi

immo spekuliere ich mit der ECO supernova.
Allerdings hab ich noch etwas Zeit,da der "Bachlauf" noch auf seine Fertigstellung wartet.


----------



## TorstenH (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Moin moin. 

Die Supernova ECO 10000 FTP gefällt mir und wurde auch getestet und gut bewertet. 

Diese hat aber jeweils einen 1 1/4" für Saug- und Druckanschluss, ist das ein Problem?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## TorstenH (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Huhu. 

Ich hab jetzt für ca. 100 € Pflanzen im Teich und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. 

Die ersten __ Libellen, __ Wasserläufer und __ Schwimmkäfer haben sich schon breit gemacht. 

Fotos werde ich nachreichen. 

Das nächste wird dann die ECO 10000 FTP sein inkl. Wasserfall/Bachlauf.  Das wird aber noch was dauern, denn wir haben noch andere Baustellen. 

Der Teich fasst unglaubliche 7500 Liter Wasser. Ich hätte es nicht gedacht.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Da hat doch einer glatt an die Wasseruhr gedacht,dran bleiben und immer schon Fotos machen.
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick2


----------



## Majaberlin (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Die Ausgabe für die Pflanzen hat sich ja offensichtlich gelohnt! Schön, dass du jetzt soviel Freude daran hast, und lass es langsam angehen, man kann ja nicht alle Baustellen gleichzeitig abarbeiten .

@Patrick
Wir haben auch die Wasseruhr dazwischengeschaltet, woher sollte ich sonst die genaue Literzahl wissen bei den vielen Dellen und Unebenheiten in so einem Teich. Und diese Zahl braucht man nun mal, sei es mal für Medikamente zu berechnen oder Filtergrösse oder Pumpenleistung und noch vieles mehr. Finde ich schon sehr wichtig.


----------



## TorstenH (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

@Patrick 



@ Majaberlin

Auf jeden fall.  

@ All

Im Moment wird der Teich immer und immer grüner, aber das ist wohl normal solange die Pflanzen noch nicht ordentlich wachsen. 

Aber es sind wieder zwei große Ladungen Pflanzen zu mir unterwegs. 

Ich vergess immer wieder Fotos zu machen.  Kommt aber noch.


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Ja, das wollen wir unbedingt sehen! 

Ich bin auch dauernd unterwegs, um Pflanzen zu kaufen  ... Kölle habe ich schon leergekauft  - allerdings hatten die nicht wirklich mehr viele Pflanzen, nur noch Schwimmpflanzen, und die brauch ich nicht, die saugt der Skimmer immer ein . Ein paar habe ich natürlich, aber die sind "eingesperrt" .


----------



## TorstenH (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

So. 

hier mal ein paar Bilder. 

Bitte das drumherum nicht beachten.  Das ist noch lange nicht fertig.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

  
.....sehe eigentlich kein grünes Wasser 

guckt gut aus!

 da habe 2 Ladungen Pflanzen noch locker Platz  




....und dann nochmal Fotos!!!!!


----------



## stefan76 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

hallo torsten,
eine echt schöne Anlage. Ohne jetzt alle Posts hier gelesen zu haben fällt mir dabei nur auf: es scheint keine Ausstiegsmäglichkeit für hereingeplumste Igel, __ Kröten, Mäuse etc .zu geben, da das Ufer senkrecht und recht glatt ist, die könnten darin leicht ertrinken. Falls nicht vorhanden und es mir entgangen ist: ein paar Ausstiegshilfen zb in Form von Steintreppen o.ä. könnte da Abhilfe verschaffen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## TorstenH (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

@ Buffo Buffo

Wir hatten einen unglaublich dicken grünen Teppich oben auf. Ich hab daraufhin ein kleines Wasserspiel installiert so das etwas Bewegung reinkommt.  Seit dem ist das Wasser schon viel klarer geworden. 

@ stefan76

Danke.  Ich werde mal sehen wie ich das realisieren kann mit einer Treppe. 

@ all

Unsere Seerose steckt schon den Kopf raus und geht bald auf.   *freu*


----------



## TorstenH (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Moin moin meine Lieben. 

Mein Teich hat sich eingelaufen und langsam fängt alles an zu wachsen und blühen. 

Natürlich hab ich noch viel zu wenig Pflanzen bei mir im Teich aber das ändere ich noch. 

Ich wollte zumindest mal abwarten und schauen wie die Pflanzen sich machen und wieviel Platz sie einnehmen.

Nun würde ich gerne weitermachen. 

Ich habe mitlerweile auch eine Pumpe inklusive Schlauch für meinen Bachlauf. 

Sollte ich dort alles komplett mit Steinen, Kies und Sand auffüllen? (siehe Bild)

Kann ich dort dann noch Pflanzen reinsetzen? Wenn ja, welche? Wie sollte ich das am besten realisieren?

Aktuelle Bilder vom Teich folgen natürlich Heute noch.


----------



## TorstenH (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Jemand Anregungen?


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Servus Thorsten



> Sollte ich dort alles komplett mit Steinen, Kies und Sand auffüllen? (siehe Bild)


Wie tief ist es denn .... 
Schaut nach gut einem Meter aus .... 

Bist du sicher das dieser Teil des Teiches mal ein Bachlauf war ... schaut von der Bauweise eher nach einem Pflanzenfilter mit __ Schilf und/oder __ Rohrkolben aus 

Und ja ... aktuelle Bilder vom gesamten Teich wären super


----------



## TorstenH (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Es ist schon relativ tief aber ich würde es gerne als Bachlauf umgestalten. 

Das wäre doch so machbar wie ich es mir vorstelle oder? 

Es war mal massig __ Schilf dort drin, das stimmt. 

Fotos folgen, hab ich Gestern nicht mehr geschafft.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Machbar ist alles ....

Auffüllen nüßtest in jedem Fall .. ob Bachlauf oder Pflanzenfilter 

Ja ... kannst auch als Bachlauf gestalten .... bepflanzen .... und gut ist 

Als Füllmaterial würde ich unten mal Rollschotter und nach oben hin immer feiner werdend ... 

Falls das feinere Material in die gröberen Schichten abtauchen will würde ich eine Trennschicht mit dünnem Vlies zwischen den Schichten einlegen ...


----------



## TorstenH (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Danke schonmal vorab.  

Ich habe noch Kalksandsteine, darf ich die für das ganz grobe Auffüllen benutzen oder wären die schlecht für den Teich und seine Mitbewohner?? 

Der Kalk wird glaub ich nur gelöst, wenn das Wasser sich im sauren Bereich, also unter PH 7 befindet, oder?

Danach würde ich dann mit grobem Schotter und danach feinem Kiesel weitermachen. 

Evtl. noch Vlies dazwischen legen.

Welche Pflanzen sind besonders gut geeignet für einen Bachlauf?


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hmmm .... mit Kalksandstein und dessen Auswirkung habe ich keine Erfahrung ... kann also auch nur das hier gelesene wiedergeben 

Probier es einfach 

Ja so würde ich es machen ...


----------



## TorstenH (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Ok. 

Ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren mit den Kalksandsteinen. Wenn das Wasser sich verändert nehm ich die wieder raus. 

Welche Pflanzen sind besonders gut geeignet für einen Bachlauf?


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Soll der Bachlauf auch Nährstoffe abbauen 
Dann Repo-Pflanzen ...

Wenn nicht ... uiii, da gibt es soviele .... ist halt viel Geschmacksache ....
Anhang anzeigen Interaktive Teichpflanzenliste.xls


----------



## TorstenH (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Wäre natürlich praktisch wenn ich den Bachlauf zusätzlich zum Nährstoffabbau benutze. 

Zusätzlich kann ich ja noch andere Pflanzen pflanzen. 

Deine Infos sind mal wieder Gold wert.  Dankeschön.


----------



## techerridu (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi Torsten,

also ich wollte vor kurzem Schotter aus Kalksandstein zur Gestaltung des Gartens holen.

Doch wurde mir davon abgeraten, da Kalksandstein wohl allein durch die Wasserkraft des Regens erotiert.
Sagte zumindest der Typ im Kieswerk. Habe dan Basaltsplit genommen.

Allerdings habe ich für meinen Wasserfall auch Bruchsteine verwendet, bei denen auch Kalksand- und Sandsteine dabei sind und kann noch nix feststellen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder dazu
Medium 15784 anzeigen Medium 15777 anzeigen
Grüße André


----------



## TorstenH (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Danke für die Infos. 

Ich hab die KSS jetzt mal zum füllen gebraucht, darüber kommt jetzt erstmal grober Kies, dann etwas feinerer Kies, basaltsplit, Spielsand als Nährboden und dann nochmal Kies. 

Das sollte so ok sein oder? 

@ techerridu

Das sieht ja mal richtig geil aus.  WOW!  Ich würde mir gerne auch noch einen Wasserfall bauen aber wo kommt man nur an die Steine?  Ich werde mich mal umsehen und hören.  Danke für die tolle Anregung.


----------



## techerridu (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi Torsten

Mit den Steinen hatte ich Glück, wurden nicht mehr gebraucht. Die waren von ´nem Hausabriss.
Bei uns sind fast alle alten Häuser aus Bruchstein, wohne auch in so einem von 1850...
Bei euch wurden, glaube ich, viele Ziegel verbaut, oder?
Habe aber auch schon viele an den Ackerrändern eingesammelt, welche die Bauern aus dem Acker lesen.
Sind halt meist nicht die Größten und im Kieswerk werden solche auch verkauft bei uns...

Greets :smoki


----------



## TorstenH (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi .

Jau. Bei uns nur Ziegel. 

Aber ich geb nicht auf und werde suchen bis ich was passendes gefunden habe. 

Hier mal Bilder meines Bachlaufs. Hab mich zum Schluss entschieden doch noch teichfolie zu benutzen. 

Das Wasser ist natürlich etwas trüb.  Aber das legt sich schon.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Servus Torsten 



Die Bachlaufränder würde ich auch noch bepflanzen ...


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Moin Thorsten,

ich würde eher klein bleibende oder kriechende Sumpfpflanzen bevorzugen!
In 1-2 Jahren ist das wunderschön bewachsen, wirst Du sicherlich nicht bereuen!

Bisher finde ich persönlich dass noch Pflanzen fehlen!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## TorstenH (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Na klar kommen da noch ordentlich Pflanzen rein.  Welche würdest du mir empfehlen Daniel? 

Das mit den Teichrändern werde ich auch machen.  Freu mich schon auf die nächste Bepflanzungsorgie.


----------



## TorstenH (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Ich benötige nochmal eure Hilfe. 

Ich habe ja die Pondlife Teichpumpe Pond Master ECO 10000 (9500l/h) in meinem Teich.

Ich würde gerne einen Druckfilter und Skimmer an die Pumpe anschließen. Nur welchen Druckfilter und welchen Skimmer?

Ist es für einen Druckfilter der nur für 4500 L/h ausgelegt ist evtl. schädlich wenn die Pumpe eine zu hohe Förderleistung hat?

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Druckfilter-Aqua-Pressure-13000UVC-PL-11W-PF-30.html

Was ist mit Skimmer? Ist dieser Empfehlenswert?

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Messner-Stand-Skimmer-200-Teleskopstativ-430-650mm.html

Oder wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben mir eine schwächere Pumpe zuzulegen?

Würde die hier auch noch reichen für einen Bachlauf inklusive Wasserfall?

http://www.hanako-koi.de/Pondlife-Teichpumpe-Pond-Master-ECO-46004500lh.html

Kann ich evtl. die Pumpenleistund drosseln? Das wäre wohl Stromverschwendung oder?

Ich bedanke mich im voraus


----------



## techerridu (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hi Torsten, :smoki

also zu den ersten beiden Fragen weiß ich nix, aber zum Drosseln der Pumpe.

Mir wurde in einem anderen Beitrag dies hier empfohlen:
_Die Drosselung der Pumpe mittels Dimmer halte ich für bedenklich,
schließlich braucht so eine Pumpe schon mächtig Strom, was ein Standartdimmer auf Dauer kaum verarbeiten kann.
Um es richtig zu machen sollte ein Frequenzumrichter eingesetzt werden._

Allerdings war mir dies für mein Vorhaben zu teuer, habe mich für die *Dimmer-Steckdose mit Fernbedienung von Intertechno für 35,- €* entschieden.
Kann zwar nix zur Haltbarkeit/Qualität sagen, habe sie erst ´nen Monat, aber die Funktion ist für Geräte bis 330 Watt ist top.

Werde am Wochenende auch neue Bilder bei mir rein machen, dann kann man mal sehen wie es von Getröpfel bis dosender Wasserfall einstellbar ist.

Greets André


----------



## TorstenH (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Moin Techerridu. 

Das werde ich auch mal probieren.  Dann klappts ja vielleicht doch mit der Pumpe. 

Vielen Dank für den Tip.


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Hallo Techerridu - einmal reicht - und zwar da, wo es hingehört. Wenn alle das machen würden, explodiert der Server bald.

Für die anderen: Hier ist der [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/53/]identische Beitrag[/URL].

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## techerridu (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Fragen eines Anfängers*

Sorry, war mein Fehler, hab´s einfach nur verpeilt...:smoki 
Dachte es ist wieder gelöscht, wenn ich´s ändere...


----------

